
An Alarming Discovery in an Astronaut’s Bloodstream - nnx
https://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2019/11/astronaut-blood-clot/602380/
======
rochellet
I wonder how this new information will impact future plans in sending people
to Mars since it's so far away.

